# 2 Abfragen in einer Excel Zelle



## Der O (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einer Excle Zelle 2 Bedingungen realisieren:

- Ist der Wert in der Zelle >50, dann soll er auf 50 gesetzt werden
- Ist der Wert in der Zelle <0, dann soll er auf 0 gesetzt werden.


Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, wie ich bei der WENN Formel mehrere Bedingungen einbauen kann.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Julian Maicher (4. Mai 2005)

```
=WENN(A1>50;50;WENN(A1<0;0;A1))
```


----------



## Der O (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

das hilft mir schonmal weiter!  


Noch eine Frage:

Wie kann ich nun mehrere "Wenn, dann, sonst" Argumente kombinieren, d.h. ich habe jetzt mehrere "Sonst" Möglichkeiten. (Bisher ja nur eine)

Geht das auch?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Skinner (4. Mai 2005)

Indem du in der Sonst-Bedingung noch eine wenn reinmachst


----------



## Der O (9. Mai 2005)

Okay, kann es sein, dass in der WENN Formel nur eine beschränkte Anzahl SONST Bedingungen rein dürfen?

Ich hab diese Formal und irgendwie funktioniert es nicht richtig:


```
=WENN(H4=1;-0,444*G4+76,7;WENN(H4=2;-0,444*G4+76,7;WENN(H4=3;-0,381*G4+76,7*WENN(H4=4;0,333*G4+78,3;WENN(H4=5;0,296*G4+81,1;WENN(H4=6;0,267*G4+84,7;WENN(H4=7;0,242*G4+88,8)))))))
```

Die ersten beiden "Fälle" (H = 1 oder H=2) werden ja noch korrekt berechnet, aber ab dem Fall H=3 rechnet die Formel falsch...

Ist da ein Fehler drin?


----------



## Der O (9. Mai 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, habs auf andere Weise hinbekommen


----------

